# "Chicken" Grilled Strips, Beyond Meat



## pops6927 (Mar 7, 2018)

I went to Sprouts and bought two packages of 'Beyond Meat' products - Beefy Crumbles and 'Chicken' strips.














I apologize for my sloppy scissorship of the package; oh well. 

However, you can see the nutritional values, making it a low-fat food.

I fried up some onion and pepper strips in a small amount of olive oil, then added some hot wing sauce, then added the strips and cooked for 2 minutes to heat through.  







It made a tasty, enjoyable meal!  'Fake' meat has been around for more than 50 years (I was making soy burger back in the '70's), but the Beyond Meat (www.beyondmeat.com) is about the closest thing yet to replacing the animal.  Animals eat plants, digest the plants and expel the waste while gaining weight and succumbing to slaughter and cut up.  This process is duplicated without the animal and likewise without the time, resources and excessive waste.  Like it or not, the meat industry is in constant change and this will get bigger and bigger!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 7, 2018)

A while back the web said our local big chain Supermarket carried Beyond Meat.
When I asked, the Butcher said no. ???

But I agree, we are going to be forced to change our ways. The world is reaching an unsustainable human population.

Smoked Kelp, anyone?
On second thought, no thank you. Municipalities dump their sewage effluents into the ocean. No wonder we get sick.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2018)

Beyond Meat is normally a grocery product, not a meat product, and it is kept in the freezer section.  He was unaware as to what it was.


----------

